# Marine tank with funny mushrooms identify plz?!?



## madcatfergus (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I have recently set up a very large marine tank and all is going very well (Tang is happily eating all me algae) But I seem to have got lots of little green mushroom like plants growing on my live rock, they are not worms because they dont retract. I dont think they are doing any harm but I was just wondering if anyone knew what they were??
They are about a 1/2 inch tall and look just like a tall thin flat headed green mushroom. 
i will try to get pictures

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Is it a plant or a coral? There are some algae that looks like this, but also mushroom corals or zoas too. 

Mushroom Corals -









Zoas -


----------



## madcatfergus (Dec 7, 2009)

*Zoas?*

it looks like those Zoas on top but do they have long stalks?


----------



## madcatfergus (Dec 7, 2009)

*Not zoas*

Having looked at Zoas on google Its not them, its more of a plant. its just like green mushrooms.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Did you manage to get a photo? That'd help no end.


----------



## lewis1504 (Jan 25, 2011)

the top one is a type of mushroom and the bottom photo is a zoa both corals

quite common hitchikers in marine tanks


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

lewis1504 said:


> the top one is a type of mushroom and the bottom photo is a zoa both corals
> 
> quite common hitchikers in marine tanks


Those were my photos I was giving him to help with identification, the op still hasn't posted photos.


----------



## lewis1504 (Jan 25, 2011)

ahhhh dont i look stupid 

but would second that we need photos


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

lewis1504 said:


> ahhhh dont i look stupid
> 
> but would second that we need photos


:lol2: It's ok, I was confused for a bit, hehe.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

could be rock anemones or majanos...


----------

